# ABS light



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

You know what I searched and it hasnt helped me out so here goes..

Im buying a 300ZX..now the ABS light is on in the car and the guy said he got his brakes done one month ago..when I stop the car it stops but pulsates a bit. I dont know what the hell this could be, I heard it can be something minor like low brake fluid, the mechanic who did do the brakes forgot to bleed the lines, or bad rotors. Can it be something else? If I fix whatever the problem is will the ABS light come off? because when I did the O2 sensors in my car the light was still on..I had to reset the ECU. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Perhaps the ABS sensor on one of the wheels got misaligned or something


----------

